# Driveway Breeding?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

What does that term mean exactly? I have a pretty good idea, but I would like it verified please. Thanks.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it means, that a person brings their doe to your "driveway" you bring your buck out and let it breed the doe, and then the owner takes the doe home. Minimal exposer for both parties.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is exactly it Farmgirl! :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I thought, thankyou.


----------

